# New to Cairo



## HallettND (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi To All,

My name is Neil (36) and I have recently moved to Cairo to work. My Fiancee is hopefully joining me in 3 or 4 weeks. 
As I am new in town i was hoping that I could chat with other expats living in this crazy city to help me get settled. I am living in 6th October city at the mo.
Anybody, any age just to meet other people like myself. 
Any communication with other expats (particularly brits) would be appreciated.

Please give me a shout, Thanks Neil


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Neil there is an organisation for british expats the BCA = British Community Association.
They have a branch in Mohandiseen and Heliopolis, both are open 7 days a week for a drink, pool, darts, disco, food etc just like a regular pub back home


----------



## HallettND (Jul 29, 2009)

Many Thanks for that I will investigate


----------



## kgramdiddy (Aug 9, 2009)

HallettND said:


> Hi To All,
> 
> My name is Neil (36) and I have recently moved to Cairo to work. My Fiancee is hopefully joining me in 3 or 4 weeks.
> As I am new in town i was hoping that I could chat with other expats living in this crazy city to help me get settled. I am living in 6th October city at the mo.
> ...


Hi Neil my name is Debbie and I am moving to Cairo in December. I went for 2 month vacation and fell in love and want to move there.Question? Do you like that area...we were thinking about there and my girlfriend and I are comong together. Hope to hear back

Thank You


----------

